
Nvidia Research Takes NeurIPS Attendees on AI Road Trip - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/12/04/nvidia-research-neurips-demos/
======
throwaway5250
What happened to NIPS? Last I heard they had decided against a name change,
since that was the sentiment of the survey, and even women seemed indifferent.

[https://nips.cc/Conferences/2018/News](https://nips.cc/Conferences/2018/News)

